
Donald Trump Targets F-35 Program in Latest Dig on Defense Spending - kt9
http://www.wsj.com/articles/donald-trump-targets-f-35-program-in-latest-dig-on-defense-spending-1481552242?mod=e2fb
======
mtgx
Sounds good to me...?

Strange how all of the sudden everyone wants the wasteful F-35 program to
continue just because Trump is now against it.

One of the few good Trump campaign promises, and seemingly the only one he's
shown that he intends to keep so far, is that of cutting wasteful DoD
programs. People should be happy about this, especially Democrats.

The same thing happened with TPP when Trump "killed it" (but Obama actually
did it two weeks earlier when he announced the TPP won't be ratified anymore).
Everyone was suddenly all for the TPP because Trump "killed it".

It's a wild ride to be relatively impartial and see all of these radical and
irrational changes in sentiment about a policy simply based on who is in the
White House.

Policies should be supported or opposed based on principle. You can't be
against cutting _obvious_ government waste, and then pro it, depending on
whether it's your guy or the other guy in office. That's how terrible things
are allowed to happen under the guise of "our guy did it, so it's okay".

~~~
engi_nerd
You seem to be implicitly saying that the F-35 is obvious government waste
without backing that up.

Setting aside the debate about the suitability for purpose of the F-35 (no one
can have a knowledgeable debate about this in public anyway, because there's
just no data out there!) is the very real problem of an aging TACAIR fleet.
Any significant cuts to the total buy, or stretching out the buy over more
years, just makes for more problems. The airplanes the US uses to fight its
wars are old and getting older.

I don't really want to hear much discussion of "Let's curtail/cancel the
F-35!" without hearing a corresponding discussion of "Here's what we'll do to
maintain a viable TACAIR force".

~~~
ocdtrekkie
The problem is, everything we've heard out of the military with regards to the
F-35 is that it's poor at everything, and will lose in fights with enemy
aircraft that are decades old. The idea that we're spending hundreds of
billions of dollars on aircraft that are _worse than what we already have_ is
amazing.

We do need new aircraft, but that doesn't mean we need new F-35s. We need to
cut our losses on the F-35 program (as monumental as those losses are) and
start developing a set of task-built aircraft that are each designed to fit
their role extremely well, rather than a one-size-kinda-fits-all option like
the F-35.

~~~
engi_nerd
...You are exaggerating. The DoD puts out a lot of _positive_ pieces regarding
the plane (believe them or not, that's a separate question).

Cutting the F-35 means being completely hopeless with TACAIR for another
couple of decades, unless somehow the services learn to be much more agile
(extremely unlikely).

------
engi_nerd
Amusingly, this attack on the basis of "out of control costs" comes just a few
weeks after the finalized contract for Low Initial Rate Production Lot 10 of
the F-35 [0], which brings the cost of an F-35A model (the model the US is
producing the most of both for itself and for foreign sales) to its lowest
ever figure (about $80 million or so).

[0] [http://www.defense.gov/News/Contracts/Contract-
View/Article/...](http://www.defense.gov/News/Contracts/Contract-
View/Article/1012500)

